# B.I. Engineers



## James Slater (Aug 9, 2005)

I am secretary of the B.I. Engineer Officers Association. There are about 250 members. If I can help you to find anybody give me a call on 07702 124840.

James


----------



## GWB (Jul 11, 2007)

James I have a mate who is ex BI here in Oz so will give him a shove to get in touch. I am ex SSA.


----------



## LenT (Jun 28, 2008)

James Slater said:


> I am secretary of the B.I. Engineer Officers Association. There are about 250 members. If I can help you to find anybody give me a call on 07702 124840.
> 
> James


Any knowledge of Nobby Clarke or John Liddane (Eng Cadets) commenced training at Hendon Tech in Sept '56

Len Tarleton (Then Esso but latterley SS &A and finally, NZ Govt Rail Ferries (Cook Strait)


----------

